# first time mother headbutting her kid!!



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

What does this mean? she is a first timer and is head butting one of her black kids, who are 2 days old! but is fine with the other one. It isn't deformed or anything and is getting around ok because it did get some colostrum in the begining. I'm afraid she will kill it, what should i do? Also both of my goats gave birth at the same time, and i put them in the same place together, so theres other babies around but she was first to give birth to her kids. She also headbutts the other does kids too!! and the other doe has sorta adopted the black one from the other mother who was head butting it, shes licking it and letting it nurse on her. So should i seperate the does and the babies? :sigh: this is my first time with kidding.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Try rubbing the one she's fine with on the one she's 'not' fine with . . this should make them smell the same.might work.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I would separate them until they are a week or so old to let the mamas bond with her own kids- if the little black one isnt nursing on mom-take her-while you can!! If the other mom is letting it nurse-let her feed it! just keep a close eye out- If the baby starts getting weak-you may have to bottle feed it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok what has happened is the adoptive mother's milk makes the kid smell like her and therefore the real mom doesnt recognize the kid as her own.

I would just let the adoptive mom care for the kid as she seems quite happy to do so. Do NOT try to graft the kid back onto its real mother!

I try not to have to many moms in the same area together when the kids are that young -- can cause confusion in first time mothers.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

well it could be from the adoptive mothers milk because she was headbutting it before the the adoptive mom had her kids, the adoptive mother had her kids the day after and she was doing this before that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree with Stacey......they butt away ...the kid.... thinking it isn't there's....  :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I would do the same, let adoptive mom keep it.

Alot of times moms will butt other kids away, unless it is violent I wouldnt worry. 
What I mean is hard enough to throw that kid in the air. Normal butting is more of a semi gentle "You are not mine, back off!"


----------



## mollymiller951 (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank you for posting. I know it's been years ... yeeeeeaaaarrrrs.... but I really needed this information. I have a first time kidder and she has also become super cozy with one but head butts the other. They're dairy goats, so of course she would love the bucking, :sigh:... So now i have pair of baby goats in the baby crib and a potentially upset husband in a few hours when he gets home from work. 
Tough nuggies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tie up mamma snug to a post, use a dog collar so she is not choked. Tie up the back leg you are working from, milk out just enough to make her comfortable and then, put her kids on her. She might be too tight and it hurts as to why she is acting that way. Go out every couple of hours and do this. You may get her to where she doesn't need her leg tied up ot even her. When you do tie up her back leg up, don't put it too high, only to where she cannot kick you or the kid. Make sure to go to the other side as well. Have her in a bonding pen. If she is hitting and being mean, you will want to keep the kids away from her, but if she isn't slamming hard and allowing them in her space, they can be with her. You don't want them hurt. So use your best judgement. She has to be taught how to be a mamma. Good luck.


----------

